
The Programmer at the Center of a $100B Crypto Storm - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-programmer-at-the-center-of-a-100-billion-crypto-storm-1516708800
======
thisisit
Non-paywall: [https://archive.fo/f4ABQ](https://archive.fo/f4ABQ)

------
blakdawg
Do you have a non-paywalled link?

~~~
guiambros
If you have a Facebook account, you can use [1].

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/search/str/The+Programmer+at+the+Ce...](https://www.facebook.com/search/str/The+Programmer+at+the+Center+of+a+%24100B+Crypto+Storm+/keywords_search)

